# Are old touring cars just as good as new touring cars.



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

Just seeing what people have to say.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, what is considered old? Im running my Xray T2, 06 version, that is over 2 years old and i think it is just as good as my 007


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Oldies / Goodies?*

Well I haven't been at this long enough to be called an expert, but I have noticed LOTS of times that inexperienced drivers with high-buck new cars (like me) get trounced by guys with older TC4's, jrxs's and the like. I think it's 10% car, 30% setup and 60% driving.


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

I have an old mission, I plan on racing.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

BMI FK05. Still hangs tough.


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

I used a xray t1 one last year and worked fine.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I finally got a new car after 3 years or racing. I won a Cyclone S at the HPI challenge with a Pro 4..........


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It all comes down to your level of driving. 

If you clip a lot of boards or don't have any idea what kind of caster/camber your running, your really not going to tell a difference. Save your money and spend it on practice and replacement. Don't run a car that's so old you can't get parts for it.

If your starting to get smooth and have some clean runs often and like to fiddle with the 50 different adjustments these things have, then a new car might make a small difference. A new car will be a little more racey feeling and maybe harder to drive, but getting a TC out on the edge and fast is just that. When you develop a handle and start going fast, things mentally seem slower and easier.

Practice, practice, practice...............


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Driver, handling, then car. The best car that wont handle and you cannt drive =junk!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

One reason why older cars can still be competitive is due to experience with the car and setup. A popular car that has been around for years will have been raced in many different places, so all anyone has to do is look for a setup that suits their driving style or the track/surface they are racing at. All the bugs in the design will have been worked out and the people driving the car will be familiar with all setup changes available.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

I ran a Penguin-Chassis'd TC3 for the first half of the year in Dayton and won 7 of 9 mains. I'm up against no slouches either if you know southwest Ohio at all. Being able to balance the car with LiPos helps nowadays.

Having said that I bought a TC5R and took 3/10ths off my fastest lap...LOL!


----------

